# Hornets vs Trailblazers 12/9



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR Smith just threw one down on Pryzbilla in the 3rd quarter...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

He also has removed his headband these past 2 games and boy am I glad...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I wonder what Brandon Bass did to get in the doghouse. He was getting good minutes and the last few games he's been glued to the bench...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> He also has removed his headband these past 2 games and boy am I glad...


I thought about what you said a few games ago. Somebody must've told him. LOL!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I thought about what you said a few games ago. Somebody must've told him. LOL!


Maybe he goes to the site...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im really surprised that Telfair doesn't play a lot more like Chris Paul. I thought Telfair would do special things but he's further behind than I thought he would. I bet it has something to do with the organization he was drafted too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets really need this win.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

PJ is still struggling!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> PJ is still struggling!


PJ has been struggling a lot lately. I hope this doesn't last all season. He is an integral part of this team...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> PJ has been struggling a lot lately. I hope this doesn't last all season. He is an integral part of this team...


I agree. Speedy is on FIRE!! They need this win!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Speedy being 10-13 from the field is indeed great


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Juan Dixon is unconscious out there...

Blazers take the lead...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Damn, we lost the lead


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul just shot a nutty shot and made it!

We take the lead!!!!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Man he tried to draw the foul off of the jumpshot and ended up making the shot!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JR Smith is on the bench during this crucial time. His play has decreased as of late. I wonder whats up with his development.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Down 1 with 20.2 left. Out of bounds on Desmond Mason.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Ouch


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul gets the rebound and gets fouled...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

DOH! CP3 misses the second FT.

Portland's ball with 7.2


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

All tied


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The lack of JR Smith is troubling me. Not necessarily for this game but for developmental reasons.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Cmon Hornets we need this win!!! :gopray:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> The lack of JR Smith is troubling me. Not necessarily for this game but for developmental reasons.


He's probably benched cause he shooted horribly tonight

EDIT:UNfixed again :wink:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

supermati said:


> He's probably benched cause he *shooted* horribly tonight


supermati, as mod I wanted to tell your benched for improper usage of the word shooted...:laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> supermati, as mod I wanted to tell your benched for improper usage of the word shooted...:laugh:


LOL you got me, I'll fix it


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

supermati said:


> LOL you got me, I'll fix it


:laugh: dont fix it its funny :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris Paul with damn near another triple double...

Hornets with a close loss to a fellow young team.


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Chris Paul with damn near another triple double...
> 
> Hornets with a close loss to a fellow young team.


Why would West take the three with 6 seconds, that's enough time to get it to someone who can hit a three.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I CANNOT BELIEVE they lost this game!!! Commentators pointed out that the Hornets are 0-3 (now 0-4) when PJ does bad. And again tonight, PJ was terrible! All the respect they were gaining are out the window now.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, a very close game.
It's sad to know we lost it.
Anyway, Paul and Speedy played great


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Lebbron said:


> Why would West take the three with 6 seconds, that's enough time to get it to someone who can hit a three.


That should've at least been a shot for Speedy. With the schedule that's coming up they're going to be under .500 for a while.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I CANNOT BELIEVE they lost this game!!! Commentators pointed out that the Hornets are 0-3 (now 0-4) when PJ does bad. And again tonight, PJ was terrible! All the respect they were gaining are out the window now.


I dont know if all the respect we got is going out of the window. Look at what people expected from the Hornets at the beginning of the season, we are blowing the doors off those projections.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> I dont know if all the respect we got is going out of the window. Look at what people expected from the Hornets at the beginning of the season, we are blowing the doors off those projections.


You're right. :yes:


----------

